# Instrument Cluster - 2005 Artic Cat 500



## KMKjr

*Instrument Cluster - 2005 Arctic Cat 500 Automatic*

Fathers hunting partner has a question for all you Cat pros!! 

At about 1000 km's, lost cluster (not illumiation but everythig else), replaced cluster under warranty, lasted 250k, happened again and now off warranty, failed again. Dealer will not replace under warranty and tell him that is common. 

Don't want to be replacing every year and just want to know what to do?, is there a problem, a repair, something else causing it? 

Any suggestions will be helpful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phreebsd

my sister-in-law hasnt had any problem with her display other than the fuel display being eratic. It went thru a tornado to and got banged up pretty good.

Noone else i know with a cat has any issues. 2006 650 no problems either. I've not heard of this being a common issue. Check with the guys on arcticchat.com
That's their cup of tea. If it's a common issue certainly they would know about it and might have some useful troubleshooting information or answer for the direct cause.
Good luck!


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> my sister-in-law hasnt had any problem with her display other than the fuel display being eratic. It went thru a tornado to and got banged up pretty good.
> 
> Noone else i know with a cat has any issues. 2006 650 no problems either. I've not heard of this being a common issue. Check with the guys on arcticchat.com
> That's their cup of tea. If it's a common issue certainly they would know about it and might have some useful troubleshooting information or answer for the direct cause.
> Good luck!


 
Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## KMKjr

Unplugged battery for 10 minutes and all working fine now!!!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## phreebsd

You might also want to take advantage of the manuals we have in the arctic cat section. 
The one i just uploaded covers ALL AC ATV models except the thundercat and the new 366.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> You might also want to take advantage of the manuals we have in the arctic cat section.
> The one i just uploaded covers ALL AC ATV models except the thundercat and the new 366.


Done!!


----------



## phreebsd

It's a big one but it's current and comprehensive.


----------

